# Arrow Cresting



## RogerB (Sep 3, 2009)

OK, I'm ready to take the plunge and try arrow cresting.

I've got a motor and can make the cresting machine ok, so my question is about paints.

What should I use for the base coat;
What should I use for the actual cresting; and 
What should I use for a top coat.

I think I want to spray the base and top coats on, unless that is a real bad idea!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 3, 2009)

Here is a start; (post #31) compliments of SOS.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=311071&highlight=crest


----------



## Just BB (Sep 3, 2009)

Well since I have  a low budget and usually make my own stuff. I came up with my system. I got good advise from Jerald on this site and took it and it's worked so far. 

I built a simple creating machine from a sewing machine motor, a length on 1 by 4 and a few 1 square strips. a center piece to use as a guide, a piece of tubing from an old wrist rocket sling shot and it works fine. Attached video.

I also purchase a little cut off saw for about 24 bucks and made a platform for it similar to the cresting machine.

I use simple gloss white spray paint instead of dipping.
I use Testors model paint for the crest and very fine tip brushes.
I finish them up with spray on poly. (note: When you use silver or gold for accents, start off with very light spray of poly to cover at first or the silver and gold will run on you.)
Oh, and I've been using cresting tape and it works fantastic.

Here is a sequence of pics from some Georgia Bulldog Arra's I made for Jasper's boys.

Straighten them

Mark 

Tape 

Stain Bottom

Drying time

Cover stain and paint them

Drying time

Mark crest lines

Start cresting

Main color goes on first them accents

More drying between colors

Final Product


----------



## Just BB (Sep 3, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/__cK6pdOkvo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/__cK6pdOkvo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


I hooked a dimmer switch on it so I could control the speed. Usually I set it and then use my free hand to fine control the speed. May see a little wobble but that because I usually crest without a nock on the shaft.


----------

